# Need help re: derailleur spring.



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

Can the return spring in a Sram Red rear deraileur be replaced. If so, can anyone recommend a source/supplier?


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Nope. Like most derailleurs, SRAM derailleurs are riveted together and can't be taken apart. SRAM does not sell small parts, but they do sell subassemblies, like the jockey pulley cage assembly, which does come with a spring.

Your best bet is going through your original vendor to see about a warranty replacement.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Why?*



Rick from Lafayette said:


> Can the return spring in a Sram Red rear deraileur be replaced. If so, can anyone recommend a source/supplier?


Just checking, but why do you need to replace the spring? Unless it got bent, broken, or rusted out there is virtually no chance that it "wore out" and so needs replacement. People often think this is the problem when in fact it is dirty/frayed/bent cables/casings, sticky BB cable guides, or shifter problems.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Shimano derailleurs certainly can and do wear out shift springs. But the heavy springs in SRAM gear seem proof against any normal wear.


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

I was in my small chainring and 5th or 6th gear in the rear, going about 22mph downhill. I hit a good bump in the pavement and the chain fell off the front chainring. As the H/L screws don't come into play, and the chain being the proper length, my suspicion was inadequate chain tension. I checked my g/f's rear derailleur (Sram Rival) in the same gearing, and the tension was almost twice the tension on mine.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

If the rear derailleur is less than 2 years old, then have it warrantied by your LBS. Otherwise, check the chain length. If you recently replaced the chain, it might be too long.

I always use the small/small routed through the derailleur method.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Rick from Lafayette said:


> I was in my small chainring and 5th or 6th gear in the rear, going about 22mph downhill. I hit a good bump in the pavement and the chain fell off the front chainring. As the H/L screws don't come into play, and the chain being the proper length, my suspicion was inadequate chain tension. I checked my g/f's rear derailleur (Sram Rival) in the same gearing, and the tension was almost twice the tension on mine.


this happened ONCE and you want to replace the spring? :skep:


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

I actually shorten my road bike chains by 2 links (1") as I never cross over from the large chain ring to the larger sprockets. My bike is Ti and it resonates noise a lot more than CF or Al, and my chain (new Sram) seems to also "chatter" more on this bike. The more I try to assess it, the more I keep coming back to a weak rear derailleur spring. The whole bike is Sram Red and, even though it has several thousand miles on it, buying a new Red derailleur is going to hurt, especially when it still shifts like new.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

have you taken it to a shop (that knows what they're doing) and asked their opinion? i'm sure it's not out of the realm of possibility that your spring could be bad, but normal use over even several thousand miles will not result in a weakened *pivot spring* (that's the one you're talking about, yeah?)...those springs are completely and totally over-spec'd for what they do. i've never seen one wear out or break. ever.


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

Having a shorter chain than normal sizing (2 links / 1"), could I be putting too much pressure on the derailleur?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Rick from Lafayette said:


> Having a shorter chain than normal sizing (2 links / 1"), could I be putting too much pressure on the derailleur?



I doubt it unless the chain was barely long enough to begin with. I'd just chalk it up to "shart" happens.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> I doubt it unless the chain was barely long enough to begin with. I'd just chalk it up to "shart" happens.


I am still concerned about your statement


> I checked my g/f's rear derailleur (Sram Rival) in the same gearing, and the tension was almost twice the tension on mine.


 Either something is very right with your g/f's bike or there is still something wrong with yours.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I consider it a good practice to use the large chainring when descending (especially on rough roads). This tightens the chain and moves it farther from the chainstay. It's less likely to slap the stay and to bounce off of the rings. I do this even if I'm just freewheeling.


----------

